# Strikemaster Blade Sharpening



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

There is a place in Minot that sharpens Strikemaster blades but I cannot seem to locate my information. Does anyone know the name, address or phone number. PM me if you want. Thanks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Vals Cyclery 701-839-4817


----------



## Kantack (Jan 22, 2005)

I bought that stupid 7 dollar strikemaster sharpening tool and ruined my auger blades. 38 dollar lesson.


----------



## tmonster (Jan 27, 2005)

My old man used the ice auger to drill post holes this summer. :x I took mine off and sharpened it with a grinder. works great for me now.


----------

